# Fma a true Mma...........



## Bammx2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Is there any cultural systems that do truely embrace a "mma" like the phillipines?
 I am quite sure there is...
so please,
educate me.
 The FMA's don't really "dabble in aspects"...they indulge!
They have ground fighting,stand up,weapons,etc..
THAT qualifies as a true MMA in my book.

Not all this "ground and pound" I keep seeing.

So please....
Enlighten me!


----------



## Blindside (Jun 23, 2005)

I think that most martial cultures have complete systems, it certainly isn't unique to the Philipines.  Nowadays we have people who only study kenjutsu, but for the actual practitioners of those arts the sword was only one aspect of a Ryu, you would learn complementary arts for those other ranges (grappling, knife, spear, bow, horsemanship, tactics, etc).     

I think you would be hard pressed to find a decently documented martial culture that didn't have all of these aspects in their fighting systems, culture-wise you can't afford not to.  

Lamont


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jun 24, 2005)

I think it goes back to the very essence of fighting arts in general. Ever since man rose up against his fellow man, he has been studying the art of war. In ancient times, you did what you had to do on the battlefield in order to get back home to your family. Those that survived thought about what they did to survive and refined their techniques, teaching them to others. If you were a warrior who went into battle for your tribe, warlord, nation, shogun, etc. you had to know how to fight. Period. That meant swords, sticks, rocks, spears, lances, hands, feet, teeth, etc. You knew what to do on the ground if you fell or were taken down. You knew what to do with a weapon, any weapon you got your hands on. Kill your enemy before he kills you. That's what mattered. 

It is only in times of peace that the layman has the luxury of studying aspects of the martial arts, i.e. boxing, wrestling or grappling, kicking, sword styles, etc. In peacetime, we can take segments of the whole and give it a name and open up a school because someone is going to pay us to learn it. But every culture, in every corner of the globe, once taught their warriors complete martial systems. Thankfully, some have kept their "completeness" if you will and we can still train in them today, the FMA being an excellent example of that.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------

